# Thoughts on this ND Buck I might buy



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

He was born March 2009. His appraisal is VVE 86. But i dont really know what that means LOL


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's a nice buck!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

What's his dam look like? What are the strong and weak points of your does?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't like him at all. LA is not that great either. 

He's got a steep, narrow rump, posty rear legs, short bodied, weak pasterns, very closed off through the escutcheon, and he toes out terribly in the front. I do like the width and straightness of the hocks and nice level topline and sharp withers, but not a buck worth considering in my opinion. If he were mine, he would probably be wethered.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally, I am not amazed by him. He's a nice guy, but has many areas that I would like to see improved. He's not set up super well, but I can critique him anyways  

Pros:
Good blending throughout 
Straight front legs
Good blending from neck into chest floor into the heart girth
Good blending into the rear barrel
Topline is fairly level
Long rump

Cons:
Weak pasterns
Lacking power in the front end
Needs more brisket
Front and rear pasterns are weak
Would like to see him higher and wider in the escutcheon. 
Rump could be more level
Withers could be sharper
Neck could be longer
Would like to see more depth

Overall, I don't think I would buy him... But that's just me. What do his dam and sire look like?

BTW, welcome to the forum  I live in Dayton, so not far from you!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

First thing I noticed was that his head is WAY to big for his body.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ndwarf said:


> First thing I noticed was that his head is WAY to big for his body.


Well, his head isn't shaved, and his body is...


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

From what I've seen in most Nigerian buck linear appraisal scores his score is pretty good. You don't want to buy him based solely off of his score since it doesn't seem to quite match the buck that I'm seeing. He is 5 year old buck, you should search for his offspring since he is bound to have some daughters that have freshened by now. You want to see what he has produced and if he could make a positive impact on your herd. 

If this picture was taken recently I would guess he is in rut since it's that time of year and that would be a good explanation as to why he looks so odd. (The haircut doesn't help much either.)


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks all! He would be my first buck. I only have two does right now that i got in May. They are scrub goats as far as i know. They are 4 months old now and weigh almost 60lbs. I have no idea what im looking for.  Mothers are part of a feral herd and Daddy was a ND. I have no idea if he was registered or not. :/


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

This is his Sire's Dam. Sandy Hollow HD Boston


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, going into less detail than a well-trained critiquer, if I were shopping, I'm afraid I would pass on him. I don't like his pasterns (nor his mother's); weak pasterns can cause issues with the extra weight a pregnant doe carries. His legs are posty, which wouldn't complement my own does' needs (I don't know what your does' strengths and weaknesses are); and he has a steep rump--not that a doe can't pop kids out just fine with a steep rump, because I've seen it done, but flatter rumps are more desired. But if you still like him, try to find out how his kids look, as was suggested above.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you for all the critiques. I really do appreciate it. It really makes me realize i need to do more research. Especially on my own goats and what their breeding needs would be. Thank you all.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds like a good choice, I would pass on him as well.


----------

